# Bronx Zoo Amphibian Director?



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Planning on visiting the Bronx zoo over the weekend, and was wondering if anyone knew an amphibian guy there who could give me a tour or something over the weekend.

Thanks!

Will


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Oz works there, but not sure if they are allowed to bring you behind the scenes anymore, you have to know someone to get in. when i was there thats how it was and from what i know its gotten a little more strict as to who they allow in.


----------

